# 1974 Schwinn Voyageur II



## comet (Jun 28, 2022)

A lady just brought this to me for $30. As far as she knew it is original except handlebar tape. Would like to hear from the Schwinn experts on what is original. Thanks in advance. Big bonus it’s my size.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jun 28, 2022)

Looks original to me except for the saddle (yours is an upgrade) and as said the bar tape.  The freewheel was gold on these, can't tell but yours looks like it might be. Chain probably changed. Not sure what the globe decal is on the fork but I like it!   It's a 74    Obviously you got a deal there. Should  be more numbers in the price!!!!!!!!!!   Here is mine for comparison.


----------



## Tim s (Jun 28, 2022)

Comet, you got one heck of a deal and the paint looks to be in great shape. The only other thing is that it would have come with gum walls. I had one exactly like yours but the paint was too worn for me so I moved it along. Tim


----------



## juvela (Jun 29, 2022)

-----

congratulations on a terrific intake!

great job with the pictures.

in this image it appears the drive side pedal may be bent...

...this is likely due to perspective/photographic effect





-----


----------



## FAB Jim the cyclist (Jun 30, 2022)

Great deal.  Pretty bike.  Has chrome in all the right places.


----------



## Quakertownrich (Jul 13, 2022)

Just when I thought my collection models were satisfied..
Nice pickup!


----------



## juvela (Jul 14, 2022)

-----





serial indicates a machine which departed the Matsu**ita facility in September of of 1974

shell exhibits a feature have only seen on Nippon machines produced in 1973 and 1974

the notch visible at the edge of the shell on the adjustable side is there to accept the tab/tooth of a lockwasher sometimes employed as seen here on a 1973 Fuji S10S-





this image of a Bridgestone produced C. Itoh shows the notch a bit more clearly -





suggestion -

if the cycle will be a keeper/rider for you suggest to replace the KKT RTSF pedals with something a bit higher quality.  one of the downsides of the RTSF is the counterbalancing feature which renders them more likely to catch during cornering.


---

OT -

is multi-coloured cloth item a throw toy for the collie o' the borderlands?

-----


----------

